# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Առաջին ամուսնական գիշեր

## rolex

Ինչպես դարձնել անմոռանալի

----------


## Taurus

Միշտ էլ անմոռանալի է, և վատ և լավ արդյունքի դեպքում

----------


## Artgeo

> Միշտ էլ անմոռանալի է, և վատ և լավ արդյունքի դեպքում


Վատը ո՞րն ա  :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

> Վատը ո՞րն ա


Դե անփորձությունից մի քիչ անհաջող կարողա ստացվի

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե անփորձությունից մի քիչ անհաջող կարողա ստացվի


Կամ էլ էն, որ բոլորովին չի ստացվում...  :Blush:

----------


## Annushka

Դուք դեմք եք, երեխեք :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Ինձ թվում ա ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստվում ա ամուսնանալ :Wink:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Գործը հասավ առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվան.... Հետաքրքիր ա, որևէ մեկը իր անձնական փորձից կարո՞ղ է մի բան ասել.. ..   :Smile:   :Blush:   Ի դեպ :Ok:  Անոռանալի կարելի է դարձնել ոչ միայն առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## Taurus

> Դուք դեմք եք, երեխեք        Ինձ թվում ա ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստվում ա ամուսնանալ   
> Գործը հասավ առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվան.... Հետաքրքիր ա, որևէ մեկը իր անձնական փորձից կարո՞ղ է մի բան ասել.. ..     Ի դեպ Անոռանալի կարելի է դարձնել ոչ միայն առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը


Վերջը super էր, դզեց

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դուք դեմք եք, երեխեք        Ինձ թվում ա ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստվում ա ամուսնանալ   
> Գործը հասավ առաջին ամուսնական գիշերվան.... Հետաքրքիր ա, որևէ մեկը իր անձնական փորձից կարո՞ղ է մի բան ասել.. ..     Ի դեպ Անոռանալի կարելի է դարձնել ոչ միայն առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը


Ըհը, առաջին ամուսնական ցերեկն էլ կարելի է հետաքրքիր դարձնել... :LOL:

----------

GriFFin (03.06.2014), keyboard (29.07.2013)

----------


## Annushka

> Ըհը, առաջին ամուսնական ցերեկն էլ կարելի է հետաքրքիր դարձնել...


Uluana ջան, էլի որ...    :Blush:   :LOL:  քարե դարը հո չի, որ մարդիկ սիրով զբաղվելու համար սպասեն մութը ընկնելուն. :Blush:   :LOL:  .  :Think:  Չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ քարե դարում սպասել են մութը ընկնելուն :LOL:   :LOL:  Եվ հետո, կարելի է և պե՛տք է հետաքրքիր դարձնել ամբողջ կյանքը :Wink:   :Smile:   :Yes:   :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե, եթե այդքան հետաքրքիր է սկզբից պարզենք թե ովքեր կարող են իրենց փորձով կիսվել, այսինքն՝ ովքեր են ամուսանացած հը՞

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Uluana ջան, էլի որ...     քարե դարը հո չի, որ մարդիկ սիրով զբաղվելու համար սպասեն մութը ընկնելուն.  .  Չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ քարե դարում սպասել են մութը ընկնելուն  Եվ հետո, կարելի է և պե՛տք է հետաքրքիր դարձնել ամբողջ կյանքը


 Հա, բայց հետաքրքիր դարձնել ասելով՝ ես նկատի չունեի, որ պարտադիր սիրով զբաղվեն։ :Tongue:   :LOL:  Իմ կարծիքով, սիրով զբաղվելը կյանքը հետաքրքիր դարձնելու միակ միջոցը չէ։ :Wink:

----------

keyboard (29.07.2013)

----------


## Annushka

> Հա, բայց հետաքրքիր դարձնել ասելով՝ ես նկատի չունեի, որ պարտադիր սիրով զբաղվեն։  Իմ կարծիքով, սիրով զբաղվելը կյանքը հետաքրքիր դարձնելու միակ միջոցը չէ։


Uluana ջան, ուղղակի այս թեմայի շրջանակներից ելնելով եմ գրել, թեման դա էր :Smile:   Թե չէ հավատա, դա ես էլ գիտեմ, :Tongue:   ու քո հետ համաձայն եմ…  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Հա, բայց հետաքրքիր դարձնել ասելով՝ ես նկատի չունեի, որ պարտադիր սիրով զբաղվեն։  Իմ կարծիքով, սիրով զբաղվելը կյանքը հետաքրքիր դարձնելու միակ միջոցը չէ։



Սիրով զբաղվելը ավելի շատ հաճելիա, քան հետաքրքիր: :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սիրով զբաղվելը ավելի շատ հաճելիա, քան հետաքրքիր:


Չէ, ինչո՞ւ սկզբում ահագին էլ հետաքրքիրա  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

keyboard (29.07.2013)

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ամուսնական գիշերը շատ *ան*հետաքրքիր, ներվաին ու ցավոտ գիշեր ա :Shok:   .....այ դրանից հետոի գիշերներն են լավը  :Wink:   :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------

Եկվոր (29.04.2009)

----------


## GriFFin

> Բայց ստատիստիկայով՝ մեկից մեկ աշխատող չի չէ՞ Բյուր: Երևի պետք ա իսկապես շատ ալկոհոլ ընդունած լինի սպերմայի տերը կամ ասենք՝ մի քանի օր վրա վրա հարբած լինի, որ իսկապես սպերմատոզոիդը "հարբած" լինի...
> Թե չէ պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչ կլիներ, եթե ամեն հարբած հոր դեպքում երեխու հիվանդ ծնվելու պահն աշխատեր:


Սենց ասեմ՝ ոչ մեկ, ոչ մեկին, ոչ մի բան չի կարա արգելի: Բժշկության մեջ ոչ մի բացարձակ բան չկա: Հիմա ապացուցված ա, որ եդպես ա: Ապացուցված ա, որ դաուն երեխա ծնվելու հավանականությունը 1:700ի ա, որոշ հեղինակներ պնդում են 1:1000, բայց եդ չի նշանակում, որ ես ամեն մեկին վախացնում եմ ու ասում երեխա չունենք: Ես զգուշացնում եմ, որ կա հավանականություն: Ալկոհոլային սեքսից ծնված երեխաների մեեեծ մասը խնդիր ա ունենում: Իմացեք, չի խանգարի:
Հետո ալկոհոլի "շատ"ը անհատական ա՝ տարբեր ազգերի, տարբերի տարիքի, սեռի, նյարդաբանական վիճակի մարդկանց համար տարբեր ա: Իսկ չեք մտածել, որ ամեն հարբած հոր դեպքում ծնված երեխան խնդիր ունի, պարզապես դուք դա չեք նկատել: Ոչ բոլոր պսիխոպատներն են երևացող:  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, Լիզա, մերսի արձագանքների ու պարզեցումների համար:

Կողքից գրածնեևրս կարդացի, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ես հարբած սեքսի ջատագով եմ  :Smile:  
Չէ ժող ջան, իսկի: Եթե զույգը չի պաշտպանվում ու կինն էլ գիտի, որ հղիանալու հավանականության շրջանն ա իր մոտ, ես շատ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում փաստին, որ նման ռիսկի են դիմում...հիվանդ երեխա աշխարհ բերելու:

Ուղղակի բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ shit happens, ոչնչից ապահովագրված չի մարդ: Ու դնել տենց չորով ասել՝ հեսա երեխեդ փսիխ ա ծնվելու, մի քիչ շատ ա էլի:
Մարդ կարա մենակ էդ մտքից նենց սթրեսի մեջ ընկնի, որ առողջ երեխեն խանգարումով ծնվի:

----------

Շինարար (04.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Բյուր, Լիզա, մերսի արձագանքների ու պարզեցումների համար:
> 
> Կողքից գրածնեևրս կարդացի, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ես հարբած սեքսի ջատագով եմ  
> Չէ ժող ջան, իսկի: Եթե զույգը չի պաշտպանվում ու կինն էլ գիտի, որ հղիանալու հավանականության շրջանն ա իր մոտ, ես շատ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում փաստին, որ նման ռիսկի են դիմում...հիվանդ երեխա աշխարհ բերելու:
> 
> Ուղղակի բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ shit happens, ոչնչից ապահովագրված չի մարդ: Ու դնել տենց չորով ասել՝ հեսա երեխեդ փսիխ ա ծնվելու, մի քիչ շատ ա էլի:
> Մարդ կարա մենակ էդ մտքից նենց սթրեսի մեջ ընկնի, որ առողջ երեխեն խանգարումով ծնվի:


Գալաթեա, ճիշտ ես ասում, կաշխատեմ իմ վրա, որ րեսկի չլինեմ: Ուսանողի թերություն…  :Hands Up:

----------

Գալաթեա (05.06.2014)

----------

